
Ask HN: If I can Hack it together using Google does that make it useless? - teapot01
By this I mean, when I am hacking away at an Idea I&#x27;m constantly hit by the thought that, &quot;If I can do this by hacking away with google, then why can&#x27;t someone else? Like say for instance the guys who wrote the tool&#x2F;code&#x2F;framework&#x2F;widget I am basing my work on&quot;.<p>Does this happen to anyone else?
======
mpbm
They could, but why would they?

The inverse thought, which is on my mind a lot, is that it would be awfully
nice if someone else would make a thing that I want, that numerous other
people COULD make, but that I have to personally make.

